# Finnaly might get to plow!!



## tom_mccauley (Dec 10, 2007)

looks like we just might get to plow tonight!!!!! YEA!!!!!!!payuppayup


----------



## cameo89 (Dec 8, 2007)

Send some of that snow my way, we havent had a good snow since the first of the year!
mother nature needs to bring back a storm from 1976-1977, When Snow was measured by the foot!
Good luck on your snow storm,
Yon


----------



## tom_mccauley (Dec 10, 2007)

Be patient young grasshopper, if the weather Nazi's are right by Monday you will be up to you knees in snow!!!!


----------



## cameo89 (Dec 8, 2007)

Hopfully by monday I'll have two plow trucks on the road, and would be glad to be up to my knees, hell even 6'' would make me happypayup

Yon


----------

